# miss geico



## THE WHEEL (Mar 26, 2009)

i am getting a miss geico from pro boat is the stock prop going to be good enough or should i get a after market prop and which one ,keep in mind i have been racing for 25 years cars only so i am going to need a fast boat,can anyone help


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

I highly advise going to a metal prop. Plastic props break easily and will flex at speed. You can get one in the same size or try one that's a little larger so you might some some untapped speed.


----------

